# Really great article on "Text Neck"



## Zhongtiao1 (Jan 26, 2019)

I found this today: https://multimedia.scmp.com/lifestyle/article/2183329/text-neck/

It's a great interactive article about how texting is hurting us physically and society in general. It was a really interesting read for me.

It isn't just words either, there are a bunch of videos and mini activities you can do to see how it affects the body and people around you. It definitely made me more self-aware of how I stand.

Most likely, I won't change, but it's a great article


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 26, 2019)

I remember reading about how smart/ar glasses could help with this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 26, 2019)

Is that what it is called now? I can see texting thumb back when actual buttons were on phones but they have been going on about neck angle since we all still had CRTs.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Jan 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that what it is called now? I can see texting thumb back when actual buttons were on phones but they have been going on about neck angle since we all still had CRTs.



Probably just the terminology changed is all.


----------



## notimp (Jan 27, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I remember reading about how smart/ar glasses could help with this.


Smart/er always is supposed to help everyone with everything. Its somehow loaded to mean "smart you can buy" by now. People like that in general. 

The issue with smart glasses turned out to be that they werent socially acceptable, because people didn't know exactly when you were using them.

All the scenarios that followed (people using them during conversations, or as augmented devices (memory extensions), actually up to some point impacted social interaction more, than most people liked. Also the conscious effort to use that smart device became lower - so in a sense behavior changed more.

Also there was the thing with no one knowing anymore when people take pictures f.e. in bars, which turned out not to be socially acceptable.

Apart from that - very smart.

Also great first mover marketing by google ("glassholes").


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> Smart/er always is supposed to help everyone with everything. Its somehow loaded to mean "smart you can buy" by now. People like that in general.
> 
> The issue with smart glasses turned out to be that they werent socially acceptable, because people didn't know exactly when you were using them.
> 
> ...


Design was the problem with Google Glass. From the screen only being at the corner and not actually looking like glasses. Smart glasses have come a long way since then. Not to mention price and availability. Any other "issues" were fake outcry,  probably nowhere near a majority, when you can do the same thing with phones or even just simply camera glasses as far as "can't tell what you are doing". As for social interactions, no matter the technology is, some people are going be more distracted no matter what.

All this aside, this thread was about "text neck" or looking down constantly. Something you not or less likely to do with smart glasses.


----------



## notimp (Jan 27, 2019)

Theres always the possibility that you can still establish smartglasses as something people would go with.

But the first wave of people not excepting it, was because of it violating social norms. Glassholes, which kind of was the derogatory name that came out of it, points at people really not liking the idea of others with that capability.

Also smartglasses haven't come a long way since then - at least not in the end user product realm. In fact, people would still rather support VR (although its a more limited field saleswise - ) simply because of what a flop AR on glasses has been so far.

But people will try to establish it again - thats almost certain.  (Its a usecase that 'comes for free' with the miniaturisation of cell phone tech, so if it can succeed, many existing manufacturers will be interested.)


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> Theres always the possibility that you can still establish smartglasses as something people would go with.
> 
> But the first wave of people not excepting it, was because of it violating social norms. Glassholes, which kind of was the derogatory name that came out of it, points at people really not liking the idea of others with that capability.


Same for camera phones and any other technology that people use everyday. Childish remarks or not. Not that anything points at those people being the majority.



notimp said:


> Also smartglasses haven't come a long way since then - at least not in the end user product realm. In fact, people would still rather support VR (although its a more limited field saleswise - ) simply because of what a flop AR on glasses has been so far.
> 
> But people will try to establish it again - thats almost certain.  (Its a usecase that 'comes for free' with the miniaturisation of cell phone tech, so if it can succeed, many existing manufacturers will be interested.)




Unlike Google Glass, a lot more people wouldn't even think twice that these aren't just somewhat thick glasses and of course they are only going get smaller and slimmer.

Although, if not just talking about small glasses, there is obviously Hololens.


----------



## notimp (Jan 27, 2019)

Will look into it thank you.


----------

